# 2.1 speakers for LED TV



## Akshay (Aug 20, 2012)

I am looking to buy a good 2.1 speakers which I plan to connect to LED TV (40" - to be bought soon). It should be compact and deliver good sound. I had shortlisted Swans M50W but looks and size didn't go well with interiors.

Any suggestions? Budget - upto 20k.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2012)

for 20k budget get a 5.1 system.2.1 system is for those who can neither afford good 2.0 system for true music experience(which btw can costs upto 50k) nor a good/decent 5.1 setup.


----------



## Akshay (Aug 20, 2012)

5.1 system will mean drilling holes / making arrangement for 5 speakers which is difficult for me. So I am looking for speakers which will sit near the TV without having to drill holes or make additional arrangements.


----------



## debarshi (Aug 20, 2012)

There are 5.1 available without needing to drill holes, with stands


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2012)

drilling holes for a 5.1 system is only required in extreme cases.as for arrangement if you have a big enough room for 40" LED then i am sure that a 5.1 setup can be adjusted in that room without much difficulty.you can search on google for some reference 5.1 setup pics in a room & then decide because spending 20k on a 2.1 system that too for a LED tv is a waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## Akshay (Aug 20, 2012)

Since I don't have wiring setup already done in my new house, I will need to lay wires for the speakers behind my sofa which would mean cutting/drilling walls / PoP and that is exactly why I don't want 5.1. Since my primary purpose is watching movies, a good 2.1 may suffice (I use PC to play games where I use altec lansing speakers).

I would have considered wireless speakers but then they would be too expensive.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 20, 2012)

No 2.1 speaker is better than the Swans M50W till the budget of 30k 

Go and get them eyes closed


----------



## Akshay (Aug 20, 2012)

@High-Fidelity I mentioned in my 1st post that though I had shortlisted them, the looks and size dont go well with my tv unit


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks :O

The looks of these speakers are killer man and you didn't like it's looks. Pure wooden looks, piano black finish on their top.

Then it's sad that no 2.1 speaker can match it's sound quality in the Indian market even Bose. 

"In general, the Swan HiVi M50W is simply the best 2.1 speaker sound system available today as a complete set-up. Forget the Bose Companion system with their paper cones, Corsair with their missing mid-ends, and Logitech with their low-ends only as there is now a new benchmark; For $280 (slightly pricey though), look no further."


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 20, 2012)

@High-Fidelity,no offense but your posts looks like a running advert for swan systems.any speaker system which costs more than ~15k is worth getting only if the person buying considers himself/herself an audiophile else it is just waste of money.op's main requirement is movies & for this perfect option is a 5.1 setup but if not then even any decent/good 2.1 system costing less than Swans M50W can do the job assuming the person is not an audiophile.

@Akshay,if you consider yourself an audiophile then there are not many options at 20k budget but if not then check some lesser priced models from popular brands(read non-audiophile).


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 21, 2012)

@whitestar

Neither I own the swans company nor I am working for them. They are not paying me. But at the same time I am unable to see any excellent 2.1 system in the Indian market which is targeted mostly at music and overall usage. If you know any so kindly enlighten me and the OP. 

Corsair has boomy bass and recessed mid-range. Logitech has only low-end in their speakers, lacks clarity and the air between the instruments.

But there is no such case with the Swans and it is obvious they designs their speakers in such a way. They use their own drivers in their speakers. While corsair, logitech etc etc use third party company's driver which are not popular.

When Op has decent budget so obviously he doesn't want speakers which is targeted at gamers or so. He might not want muddy sounding speakers at this budget. He want 2.1 and no speaker is better than the Swans M50W in 2.1 category.

EDIT: Many times I suggested even Edifier C2, C2 plus when I see any topic having budget of 4k max.

and it is not about being audiophile or so. Any normal man can tell the differences clearly between Swans and other brand multimedia speakers.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2012)

> Any normal man can tell the differences clearly between Swans and other brand multimedia speakers.


this i don't agree with completely.yes,between el-cheapo 2.1 systems costing ~3-4k & swan but above that many won't notice the difference.you also have to consider that for op's main usage i.e.movies 5.1 audio will be down mixed to 2.1 & this will also be a factor because swan 2.1 won't be fully reproducing the original content.sound is a subjective matter unlike day & night difference between cheap TN-panel & high end IPS panel lcd where 90% of people will notice the difference.this is why i suggested op to check lesser priced models too.if he can notice the day/night difference between swan & others then he should get swan.i don't have any problem with that.


----------



## gurujee (Aug 21, 2012)

For 'movies', games, best 2.1 will be logitech z623 within 9k.
Logitech Z623 2.1 Multimedia Speakers | Speaker | Flipkart.com


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 21, 2012)

My parents who don't know anything about audio, my friends who don't know anything about audio and I have clearly noticed the world of difference between MX5021 and logitech speakers. Man anyone can notice this, when one speaker has clarity in their sound and one does not, where one speaker tend to over produce the boomy bass where other one is not so this difference should be clearly audible to anyone, lack of clarity in bass, lack of clarity in vocals, no air between the instrument separation.

My parents when they heard logitech Z5500D was like "kya bekaar sound clarity hai, isse laakh guna acche to tere MX5021 hai"  Even my friends who are utterly noob said the same thing to me


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 21, 2012)

The best 2.1 Speakers I have ever heard is Edifier S370 and it costs around 17k.
But in your budget you can get a good 5.1 Home Theatre, have a look at Sony E490 it will cost you around 22-23k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2012)

i guess it runs in your family & friend circle. here if you throw around terms like "lack of clarity in bass, lack of clarity in vocals, no air between the instrument separation" etc many will look at you with surprise & if you tell them Z5500D(costlier) is worse than MX5021(cheaper) then even more so.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 21, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> i guess it runs in your family & friend circle. here if you throw around terms like "lack of clarity in bass, lack of clarity in vocals, no air between the instrument separation" etc many will look at you with surprise & if you tell them Z5500D(costlier) is worse than MX5021(cheaper) then even more so.



MX5021 is cheaper??  whereas Z5500-D is costlier?

My friend please do your math.

MX5021 is not even half as powerful as Z5500-D. It's only 90W RMS ok and that too I bought for Rs. 8k-8.5k that time and Logitech is fourfold powerful than the MX5021 with 5 satellites and much powerful sub-woofer and available at 15-16k. So for twice the budget of MX5021 and this much powerful set-up with 1 beefy subwoofer and 5 satellites just for 15-16k. This is where the quality relies with MX5021.

Z5500-D called as a BOOM BOX

Name any mainstream logitech speaker which doesn't have powerful subwoofer?

Logitech Z2300, Logitech Z623, Logitech Z5500D, Logitech Z906. 

From all this logitech mainstream speaker segment, I came to know about only one thing that logitech clearly aim for beefy sub-woofer in their speakers because they knows that mass-market tends to look for the heavy bass which they provide.

I have never seen any 2.1 speaker system from logitech which has 100W-120 RMS subwoofer with quality satellites.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2012)

cheaper/costlier in relative terms.for someone who can afford 16k speaker & still went for half priced 8k speakers is considered as stingy/eccentric here by many.of course it also depends on kind of audio source one listens too.no bass is too much for typical punjabi disco type tracks.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Aug 21, 2012)

See this: Lockware Systems - This is 5.1s from Swans and this is not powerful high wattage system like logitech, it is much less powerful than logitech/edifier but still this one is 34-35k shipped. 

and this one Lockware Systems - This is the high-end 5.1s offering from Swans which costs about 55k shipped and it will kick ass of edifiers/logitech any day anytime
.
I know this is not relevant to this topic but what I am trying to say that Swans have done their home-work very well. They are purely dedicated to the audio. They know how to design their speakers. They focus on quality rather than quantity.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 21, 2012)

IMO get Logitech Z906 @19K
For 20K there is no such good 2.1 system. But if you are ready to shell out ~45K, then you will find some very high quality 2.1 system.


----------

